# Another flow topic :)



## Kevin2016 (25 Jul 2018)

Hi all,

Specs tank:
Aquatlantis Fusion 100
102x40x60cm
Volume bruto: 243ltr
Netto : 188ltr (perhaps less because of the soil/wood)
EHEIM Professional 4+ 350 (1050 L/H)
CO2 via pressurized bottle

I try to increase the flow in my tank without buying a new filter 
So i want to try removing some of the filter media. Which media should i keep and which should remove to increase the flow. The filter is buildup this way: https://www.eheim.com/resources/product/2388/images/160707090724.jpg ( i get an error when trying to upload a picture).

I can upload an picture tonight. The tank has a bush of rotala H'ra, rotala green, didiplis diandra, mattogrossense, DHG, marsilea, alternathera reicknii mini.
Stock: 15 neon tetra, 10 otto's, 2 Mikrogeophagus altispinosus (bolivan ram). some amano's.

Kind Regards
Kevin


----------



## ian_m (25 Jul 2018)

Just add a power head to push water around.

I had 1400l/hr filter and 600l/hr filter on my 180l tank, just over 11 times turn over and still found areas where plants didn't flourish, algae moved in and drop checker didn't change to green.

I added a 3200l/hr Koralia and that cleared all that up. Mine comes on when CO2 comes on, but goes off an hour or two before CO2 goes off, to quieten the tank whilst watching TV in my lounge.


----------



## Kevin2016 (25 Jul 2018)

ian_m said:


> Just add a power head to push water around.
> 
> I had 1400l/hr filter and 600l/hr filter on my 180l tank, just over 11 times turn over and still found areas where plants didn't flourish, algae moved in and drop checker didn't change to green.
> 
> I added a 3200l/hr Koralia and that cleared all that up. Mine comes on when CO2 comes on, but goes off an hour or two before CO2 goes off, to quieten the tank whilst watching TV in my lounge.



That would be an option 
I have one Koralia somewhere. I remembered the flow was to strong, though i can try it again ofcourse. I need to play around with the position, because of the spraybar and a 3D background thingy.
Any thoughts on that ?


----------



## ian_m (25 Jul 2018)

I have my spray bar across the back of my tank and the Koralia on top front left pointing to front of tank. It creates a gentle plant movement across the front of the tank. Pointing too low and it starts shifting plants and substrate


----------



## Kevin2016 (25 Jul 2018)

Well I can try that tomorrow. Lights are off now .
I’ve found my circulation pump, it’s a hydor koralia nano 2200 L/H. I will point it to the front. Will let you know the result tomorrow evening.


----------



## Kevin2016 (27 Jul 2018)

I’ve placed the pump at this spot. Too much in the back pulls the Rotala out of the substrate behind it.

To low and the fishes will blow away.


----------



## TBRO (28 Jul 2018)

The Koralia comes in a mini version (900 lph I think?). I got one near the bottom of my tank, definitely helps with algae on moss etc

Only problem is hiding them, bit ugly IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceg4048 (28 Jul 2018)

Kevin2016 said:


> I try to increase the flow in my tank without buying a new filter
> So i want to try removing some of the filter media. Which media should i keep and which should remove to increase the flow.


Hi,
    I would keep the black stuff, which I assume is activated carbon and replace all the white stuff with coarse or medium foam.
That will improve your throughput tremendously. You can replace the carbon every month or so, or leave it in as you like.

Cheers,


----------



## Kevin2016 (29 Jul 2018)

Hi all,

Thanks to all for responding.



ceg4048 said:


> Hi,
> I would keep the black stuff, which I assume is activated carbon and replace all the white stuff with coarse or medium foam.
> That will improve your throughput tremendously. You can replace the carbon every month or so, or leave it in as you like.
> 
> Cheers,



From top to bottom:

1: blue filter media pad
2: white floss with substrat substrat pro
https://goo.gl/images/L8HgBe
3: Eheim biomech 
https://goo.gl/images/im6UKu
4: Eheim mech pro
https://goo.gl/images/Nh2wqw


----------



## ceg4048 (30 Jul 2018)

Kevin2016 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks to all for responding.
> 
> ...


Hi,
   Yes, the biomech is the worst offender. Not only is is atrociously expensive, but it is designed specifically to reduce flow so that the larger particles can fall out of suspension and be trapped. I thought the #4 item called "biomech pro" was activated carbon but no, it's just another flow killing media. As I mentioned, you can replace it with any brand of activated carbon. Item #2 and #3 can be replaced with more of the blue #1 foam..

Another option in baskets #2 and #3 is to just reduce the amount of the media in those baskets by 50% or so.

Cheers,


----------



## Kevin2016 (30 Jul 2018)

ceg4048 said:


> Hi,
> Yes, the biomech is the worst offender. Not only is is atrociously expensive, but it is designed specifically to reduce flow so that the larger particles can fall out of suspension and be trapped. I thought the #4 item called "biomech pro" was activated carbon but no, it's just another flow killing media. As I mentioned, you can replace it with any brand of activated carbon. Item #2 and #3 can be replaced with more of the blue #1 foam..
> 
> Another option in baskets #2 and #3 is to just reduce the amount of the media in those baskets by 50% or so.
> ...


 
Great Information I appreciate it!

To summarize:

Baskets from top to bottom would be like:

1: blue filter pad
2: blue filter pad (or reduce 50%)
3: blue filter pad (or reduce 50%)
4: activated carbon

Would it be an problem if I change the media at the same time ? (Build up bacteria colony).

Perhaps I can try to reduce the media and fill basket 4 with activated carbon. If the flow is still not good enough, I will replace it with the blue foam.

Kind regards
Kevin


----------



## ceg4048 (31 Jul 2018)

Kevin2016 said:


> Would it be an problem if I change the media at the same time ? (Build up bacteria colony).



Hi,
  Well, if the filter is mature then you should probably do the replacement gradually to avoid issues. Healthy plants uptake ammonia/ammonium and in so doing, short circuit the NH3->NO2->NO3 cycle to some extent, so you have some protection, but it's best to do things gradually.



Kevin2016 said:


> Perhaps I can try to reduce the media and fill basket 4 with activated carbon. If the flow is still not good enough, I will replace it with the blue foam.


Yes, I think that's a good way to go.

Have a look at this thread. Might save you some money in the long term. https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/bio-media-for-fluval-305.29612/


Cheers,


----------



## Kevin2016 (31 Jul 2018)

Great thanks once again!


----------



## Kevin2016 (14 Sep 2018)

Well tried the blue foam though the flow is bad.
I bought the Koralia Nano 1600 and placed it top front left. There is some flow but not good enough. Some spots with BGA. Removed it manually. So I think on those places there is not enough flow.

When I remove half of the spraybar then (of course) The flow is much much better. Would it be an problem if I remove the half the bar and make use of the powerhead push the water around , to the other half of the tank ?

Or

There are like 24 holes in the spraybar. Would it be an problem if tape for example half of them ?

Kind regards
Kevin


----------

